# Compaq Presario C700 Screen problems



## dtecneon (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello Starting likr 4 weeks ago our screen on the laptop is messing up. You open the laptop up and all it shows is white background and color lines. But when i go to close it half way the screen works fine. Why and how can i get it fixed or can i fix it ? Thanks.

mine is almost like this video. 
Dailymotion - fallo en LCD / fail in LCD - un vÃ*deo de TecnologÃ*a y Ciencia

but when i push the screen back all the way it will not show anything.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Looks like a loose/damaged screen cable. Sometime they get damaged where the cable runs through the hinges.

Heres your service manual with a disassembly guide. Check all wiring and connections to the screen for damage and security.

*SERVICE MANUAL*


----------



## dtecneon (Jun 25, 2010)

yeah i took the plastic thing off the laptop for the screen and found the wire going over the hing im fixing it right now. thanks.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Your welcome, post back and let us all know how you got on.


----------



## khs1991 (Jul 26, 2010)

I am having the very same issue with my Compaq c700, can you give me a little more info on how to disassemble this and get to the problem? I went through the manual and still have not found the proper instructions. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi khs1991

As you can appreciate there are various manufacturers with multiple models spanning over the years, finding service manuals and guides is not an easy thing. The Service manual for your laptop is not the best but if you read and follow it carefully it does detail what you want. This is all I could find for your model.


----------



## kirkpatw (Nov 29, 2010)

dtecneon said:


> yeah i took the plastic thing off the laptop for the screen and found the wire going over the hing im fixing it right now. thanks.


I too am having the same problem with an intermittent display but was caused by a toddler trying to open the laptop passed its design spec! The display cable is likely to be damaged but I can't find out if this cable is available on its own (it would appear that the display cable comes with the TFT Display). Any thoughts?

You said that you removed the plasic thing off the laptop for the screen, do you mean the bezel around the screen (6 screws)?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello kirkpatw and welcome to TSF,

The thread you are replying to is over a year old, you likely will not recieve a reply from the OP.

Please start a new thread with your issue and all the pertainant information and we will be happy to assist you.

-GZ


----------

